# Equivalent actuel de iDisk



## AppleSpirit (11 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Etant donné que je ne peux pas utiliser skydrive sur mon iPad, quel est l'équivalent actuel de l'ancien idisk ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2012)

C'est une vraie question ?!...


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Etant donné que je ne peux pas utiliser skydrive sur mon iPad, quel est l'équivalent actuel de l'ancien idisk ?



Dropbox !


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Février 2012)

Il n'y a donc plus d'application native Apple pour ça ?


----------



## lineakd (11 Février 2012)

@applespirit, si, iCloud.


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Février 2012)

iCloud permet de synchroniser les photos, contacts etc. Mais si je veux accéder à mes documents pdf et compagnie dans les nuages je fais comment.


----------



## lineakd (11 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> iCloud permet de synchroniser les photos, contacts etc. Mais si je veux accéder à mes documents pdf et compagnie dans les nuages je fais comment.



@applespirit, pas seulement.
@ibaby, doucement ce n'est que son deuxième jour avec l'ipad 2.


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Dans les Réglages d'iCloud il y a "Documents et données", à activer ou désactiver. Je ne l'utilise pas donc je ne sais pas exactement ce que ça permet, mais tu l'as vu ?





lineakd a dit:


> @ibaby, doucement ce n'est que son deuxième jour avec l'ipad 2.


Hinhinhin...


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Février 2012)

Dropbox est encore plus rapide que sydrive et il est parfaitement compatible avec l'iPad. Impressionnant.

Il est juste parfait ce logiciel.


----------



## ciradis (12 Février 2012)

Bonjour

 tu peux utiliser "Hubic"aussi pour plus d 'espace , c'est pas encor au point mais ça depanne .

 Cordialement


----------

